# Money For Sp



## spike9345 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am hearing many things. Who knows where the funds for the new SP Contract are and when do you think they will start paying it.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

spike9345 said:


> I am hearing many things. Who knows where the funds for the new SP Contract are and when do you think they will start paying it.


If you are a Trooper, you know the answers.

If you aren't, why do you care?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know about where the money is coming from, but the word is that the MSP want a big pay raise and their way of comprimising a pay raise is turning over details to flagmen so the state is relieved of the burden. Has anyone else heard this? Has this become a reality or is this something the MSP are still looking into. I am just curious.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Where's my marshmallows?

...I think you're about to get flamed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Well is there any truth to it or is it just a rumor?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> I don't know about where the money is coming from, but the word is that the MSP want a big pay raise and their way of comprimising a pay raise is turning over details to flagmen so the state is relieved of the burden. Has anyone else heard this? Has this become a reality or is this something the MSP are still looking into. I am just curious.


 Im not with stupid.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

WARNING: Your daddy is giving you false information in order for you to make a fool of yourself on this website.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> Well is there any truth to it or is it just a rumor?


Here a rumor that is actually true: you are a moron.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> Well is there any truth to it or is it just a rumor?


Hmmm....what should I do today??? Well, not much to do so I guess I'll try and be the one to break the news of Mass getting flagmen.....Its not true, but they wont know.....djgj200, might want to do a little research before you spout off such propaganda.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I heard that each detail trooper will be issued his very own personal flagman so that he can run personal errands in his state issued vehicle while the flagman controls the detail. The flagmen will have the same benefits as the trooper and also be paid the "detail rate", doubling the cost of safety at the jobsites! Einstein.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> I don't know about where the money is coming from, but the word is that the MSP want a big pay raise and their way of comprimising a pay raise is turning over details to flagmen so the state is relieved of the burden. Has anyone else heard this? Has this become a reality or is this something the MSP are still looking into. I am just curious.


Honestly, no one can be this foolish. Were you dropped as a child? I'm not kidding. There is something very, very wrong with you. I wish I knew half as much as you think you know. I've only been around here for a little while, but I have never seen so many ignorant posts from one person. Prepare for the rest of your ass whipping........


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

HPD104 said:


> djgj200, might want to do a little research before you spout off such propaganda.


this is my research.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> this is my research.


Care to show us your source???? And I dont want to see some detail hating/ Police hating news reporter who's trying to start SH*T. If you have research that has come from a State Police Union Rep. then i'll listen. If not, I would suggest you keep your rumors to yourself.OK????


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

The kid's a clown why bother getting worked up over anything he says? He's obviously just a shit stirrer trying to get a rise out us. Don't let him.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> I don't know about where the money is coming from, but the word is that the MSP want a big pay raise and their way of comprimising a pay raise is turning over details to flagmen so the state is relieved of the burden. Has anyone else heard this? Has this become a reality or is this something the MSP are still looking into. I am just curious.


Thanks for the heads up. I knew I never joined the MSP for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

asyouwere said:


> Care to show us your source???? And I dont want to see some detail hating/ Police hating news reporter who's trying to start SH*T. If you have research that has come from a State Police Union Rep. then i'll listen. If not, I would suggest you keep your rumors to yourself.OK????


What I meant, this thread is how I am researching it. I am asking you (the members) and hopefully someone could straighten this out. I am actually seeing if there are any troopers that could tell us if this is just a rumor or its true. They are the ones that would know seeing how it affects them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

mikemac64 said:


> Flagmen aren't free.


No kidding but I bet they aren't paid as much as a trooper.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Do you realize that no one on this forum values your opinion, or cares what you say? And that you bring this on with every post you make?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> I am actually seeing if there are any troopers that could tell *us* if this is just a rumor or its true.


Us? Are there more than one of you in there or are you talking about you and your daddy?



> _They are the ones that would know seeing how it affects them._


And how does it affect YOU? It doesn't! So don't worry about it then! :wm:

Good God... ](*,)


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

He's a KID. Here he is in living color...............

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=47305195

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y248/djgj200/

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=djgj200

Way too much time on his hands.................


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

you heard it here first. mark my words.

This kid will become a chief someday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Us? Are there more than one of you in there or are you talking about you and your daddy?


That is the way I tend to talk. I have the tendency to use we, us, our.



Officer Dunngeon said:


> And how does it affect YOU? It doesn't! So don't worry about it then! :wm:


I am intending on pursuing a job on the MSP when I get out of college, meaning it will affect me. Not right now, but down the road, oh yea that's right you can't look beyond the end of your nose. You live for the moment and don't look to tomorrow. That's the impression you give me.



USMCTrooper said:


> He's a KID. Here he is in living color...............
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=47305195
> 
> ...


way too much time on your hands


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> That is the way I tend to talk. I have the tendency to use we, us, our.


Really. Fascinating. That's, um... normal. :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

mikemac64 said:


> Probably not. But when the guy is out there, he might get $30.00 an hour (prevailing wage law you know). Then, the company that employs him has to pay bennies, taxes, workers comp, etc. If the hourly cost does not exceed the MSP detail rate, it will be close.
> 
> Flagmen aren't cheaper. The cost savings will be negligable.


And all I have ever heard from everyone that has talked about flagmen is that they are a cheaper alternative. I didn't think the Co. had to pay those extras, nor did the other people that thought they were a cheaper alternative I bet.

How much does a Trooper make per hour on a detail? Never heard any figures on them. Judging from their base with a Master's, I would imagine its fairly high.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

:L::L::L::L:LMFAO, Too funny Dungie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Really. Fascinating. That's, um... normal. :wacko:


Don't worry, I notice it when I speak that way although its too late then. I don't really notice much when I type it though. I am trying to overcome that.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Stop typing and you wont have that problem


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Judging from their base with a Master's, I would imagine its fairly high.


Quinn Bill doesn't apply to details, kid. Ask the states that have gone to flagmen about the monumental increase in accident rates in work zones is it worth it. Believe me, police details are well worth the expenditure, and as many have said, are the nearly the same cost.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Really. Fascinating. That's, um... normal. :wacko:


Holy Sh%&, thats scary!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> That is the way I tend to talk. I have the tendency to use we, us, our.
> 
> I am intending on pursuing a job on the MSP when I get out of college, meaning it will affect me. Not right now, but down the road, oh yea that's right you can't look beyond the end of your nose. You live for the moment and don't look to tomorrow. That's the impression you give me.
> 
> way too much time on your hands


If, somehow, you make it on to the MSP, you need to adjust your attitude, because a disrepsectful comment like that would never be tolerated. You're only 18, so you have time to change. You really need to mature.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> That is the way I tend to talk. I have the tendency to use we, us, our.
> 
> I am intending on pursuing a job on the MSP when I get out of college..


why not apply to the Rhode Island State Police.

you could be the next Me, Myself and Irene...


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> And all I have ever heard from everyone that has talked about flagmen is that they are a cheaper alternative. I didn't think the Co. had to pay those extras, nor did the other people that thought they were a cheaper alternative I bet.
> 
> How much does a Trooper make per hour on a detail? Never heard any figures on them. Judging from their base with a Master's, I would imagine its fairly high.


Whatever happened to " This is my research" :---) :---) :---)

Why don't you stop worrying about what the police make on details and concern yourself with things that should be of interest to you...such as the senior prom, overcoming puberty,   and thinking up a way to make people forget who you are in three years when your eligible to take the state police exam!!!!


Nice Picture though!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

djgj200 do you work for the men in black or are you just a ballchinyin


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

94c said:


> why not apply to the Rhode Island State Police.
> 
> you could be the next Me, Myself and Irene...


:L: :L: :L: :L: :L:

He could also work for the Vermont State Police so that he could tell all of his friends that he is a Super Trooper.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Friends? Anyone with friends would not make movies of strobe lights! heh heh heh.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

He is only 18. He does seem to respect the police. Why not cut the kid some slack before his view of us gets tainted. You were that age once. The kid seems harmless - why disrespect him with smartass comments ? Ignore him if you disagree with his comments.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Why are you digging up a thread that hasn't been posted in for 3 weeks?


----------

